# New John Deere 3020 Series Telehandlers, Versatile Work Vehicles For Farm Or Ranch



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like a handy machine but I have my reservations as to whether this machine's cost can be justified over a traditional farm tractor with a bale spike or grapple bucket? 

click here


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thats one nice looking JOHNDEERE


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thats for them big coperate farmseace:


----------

